# Mozzie bites - anyone tried one of these?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Saw it in a local camping store - seemed to be a popular buy amongst the local campers and hikers - recommended for children.

I had some doubts on its effectiveness as I just couldn't understand how it could possibly work - but it does.

Apparently a high voltage, low amperage (or is it low voltage, high amperage?) spark through/across the bite site. 

Just wondered if anyone else has tried one - probably find out it's very common and I'm the last person on earth to hear about it.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes they do work. Jan swears by them


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We have one and we got bitten the first night in Portugal , Lynne says they do work but to be honest I don't think they made any difference to my bites.


The best solution is not to get bitten says the man who had about 15 bites lol 


Paul


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Saw it in a local camping store - seemed to be a popular buy amongst the local campers and hikers - recommended for children.
> 
> I had some doubts on its effectiveness as I just couldn't understand how it could possibly work - but it does.
> 
> ...


Not quite sure what you are saying it is/does ?

Can you tell me more and also what its called ?

I am guessing you are meaning that when put onto a bite it 'electrocutes' it to stop the infection/itching......is that right ?


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Yep they work for me- had one for years.

Prevention? Marmite- mozzies hate B vitamins. Just eating it will do, although I understand it's an effective sun block!


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

we have, if I can find it *sigh* a clip on battery operated mozzie deterrant that stops you getting bitten in the first place. my mum who is a major attractant to the mozzies didn't get bitten at all last year and those who were sitting next to her didn't either, near water and the forests :lol: 
We got ours from Carrefour for about 9E


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have one and they do appear to work although how eefecetively vaires o the person, and where the bite is for some reason.

As regards the B group Vitamins, it was always said that Mosquitoes avoid those that eat Marmite but there is no scientific evidence to back that up BUT

check out this (Marmite lovers) site;

http://www.ilovemarmite.com/marmite.asp?id=79

I eat loads and rarely get bitten (except in Kenya  ) but MrsW gets bitten loads and does not eat QUITE as much Marmite as me...... (or other food but that's irrelevant :lol: )

Whatever is causing it, I still enjoy the Marmite and have the Mossie thing in the van "just in case", but covering up with white, light sleeves etc reduces the bites........ :lol:

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Yes tried it and it does work (a Bit), I have found that the best thing for mozzie bites is the E45 anti itch cream.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Boots used to do a similar sort of thing and it was very good, didn't stop you getting bitten but a few zaps around the affected area seemed to control the bite.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

I thought they preferred women because of their sweet blood :wink:


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Did you say "sharp" blood 8)


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Quote andysam

Prevention? Marmite- mozzies hate B vitamins. Just eating it will do, although I understand it's an effective sun block!

I tried Marmite bloody messy gets every where. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

randonneur said:


> Boots used to do a similar sort of thing and it was very good, didn't stop you getting bitten but a few zaps around the affected area seemed to control the bite.


Never seemed to be able to catch one to kick it or stamp on it.   :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

savannah said:


> Not quite sure what you are saying it is/does ?
> 
> Can you tell me more and also what its called ?
> 
> I am guessing you are meaning that when put onto a bite it 'electrocutes' it to stop the infection/itching......is that right ?


You hold it firmly against the bite and press the plunger a number of times. Every time the plunger is pressed a spark jumps the gap between the two contacts (see the second picture). Same principle as an electronic hob lighter. Sounds horrific but totally painless.

I guess you could also use is to light your hob if your auto lighter packs up - there, another multi function mh gadget


----------



## sander4709 (Feb 17, 2008)

Used one for a year in NZ, took it to Europe and used it for 6 months last summer.

Effective and easy to use - a useful gadget. Unfortunately it broke at the end of our trip but thank you for reminding me to get another one!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I wonder if it's got something to do with your blood type.
I got about 70 mossie bites in Kenya and there was only one other person staying in the hotel in a similar position - turned out she had the same rare blood group. No-one else had anywhere near the amount of bites we had.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

on EBAY Item number: 290541179360


----------



## philsil (Jul 24, 2007)

Marmite - Eat it or rub it on?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You could always try wearing a dog's flea and tick collar.

Some lads used to swear by them in Borneo.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We've got one - works on Liam, but not on me. I think you can feel the "spark" which I would gladly put up with if it worked  

Can't remember how much they cost, but it's not very much so well worth trying.

Sue


----------

